# Web exploit figures out what OS victim is using, customizes payload



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Security researchers have found a live Web exploit that detects if the target is running Windows, Mac OS X, or Linux and drops a different trojan for each platform.


Here


----------

